# Tire stretching Question...215/45/17's on stock Long Beaches?



## SoFlaJetta (Nov 22, 2002)

My tires stock are 225/45/17 on my Long Beaches...I know someone with some 215/45/17's....would I be able to fit them on my LB's with a little stretch?


----------



## BamaJedi (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Tire stretching Question...215/45/17's on stock Long Beaches? (SoFlaJetta)*

Not trying to be an arse, but why? It will add extra mileage to your odometer and give you inaccurate speed.


----------



## SoFlaJetta (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: Tire stretching Question...215/45/17's on stock Long Beaches? (BamaJedi)*

they're the same height...just the width is different


----------



## BamaJedi (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Tire stretching Question...215/45/17's on stock Long Beaches? (SoFlaJetta)*

Actually, there is 1/3 of inch difference in diameter. Your speedo will be about 1mph too fast


----------



## SoFlaJetta (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: Tire stretching Question...215/45/17's on stock Long Beaches? (BamaJedi)*

Really...this is the kind of info I'm looking for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So when it stretches it pulls the tire closer to the wheel?
Thanks


----------



## BamaJedi (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Tire stretching Question...215/45/17's on stock Long Beaches? (SoFlaJetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Really...this is the kind of info I'm looking for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So when it stretches it pulls the tire closer to the wheel?
Thanks[HR][/HR]​That's not really the case. The "45" in the sizing represents a ratio of the first number. So since the first number is lower (tire is not as wide), the sidewall is smaller. If you would like more info on how to "up-size" tires, then I suggest the following link http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html
This will help you determine what size tires to run in order to keep your speedo and odometer true. Hope this helps


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Tire stretching Question...215/45/17's on stock Long Beaches? (BamaJedi)*

it only looks good when wheels are wide, on stock wheels it would look like ass


----------



## BamaJedi (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Tire stretching Question...215/45/17's on stock Long Beaches? (WOB_GTI)*

"wheel Stretching" just doesn't seem like a very safe concept to me. I wouldn't do it unless it is just a show car. Tight corner at high speed, meet bare rim and big tree


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Tire stretching Question...215/45/17's on stock Long Beaches? (BamaJedi)*

haha sounds like a valid point


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Tire stretching Question...215/45/17's on stock Long Beaches? (AustinVaughan)*

there won't be any stretch with 215 on the LBs. It will still be verticle sidewalls.


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Tire stretching Question...215/45/17's on stock Long Beaches? (BamaJedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BamaJedi* »_"wheel Stretching" just doesn't seem like a very safe concept to me. I wouldn't do it unless it is just a show car. Tight corner at high speed, meet bare rim and big tree








there is nothing wrong with stretching(though this setup wouldnt be close to stretching). ive been stretched on my daily for a couple yrs nad havent had a problem out of the ordinary


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

you can check out different tire sizes on wheels at tyrestretch.com, that should give you an idea of what look you can get with what sizing. 
Here's a tool that calcs the differences between tires sizes so you can maintain an accurate speedometer reading: http://www.csgnetwork.com/tireinfo4calc.html


----------

